# Luckiest cyclist ever??



## bvibert (May 19, 2010)

http://static.businessinsider.com/image/4bf2e9d77f8b9a2748290200/biker-escape.gif


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 19, 2010)

Man that's unreal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marc (May 19, 2010)

Holy crap my pants.  I'm so glad I'm not a cyclist or resident of most Asian countries.  Driving is freaking insane in China.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2010)

WOW!   

As soon as he realized what happened, I'm guessing he had to change his bike shorts!


----------



## TheBEast (May 19, 2010)

Holy!!


----------



## marcski (May 19, 2010)

The best is that (s)he just keeps on pedaling down the street after it happens too.


----------



## drjeff (May 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> The best is that (s)he just keeps on pedaling down the street after it happens too.



That little tidbit got my potential BS meter to register slightly


----------



## SkiDork (May 19, 2010)

I think that was momentum more than anything else...


----------



## bvibert (May 19, 2010)

marcski said:


> The best is that (s)he just keeps on pedaling down the street after it happens too.





drjeff said:


> That little tidbit got my potential BS meter to register slightly



It's hard to tell, but it looks to me like they're slowing down as they go out of frame.  I don't think I'd slam on the brakes if I just rode through something like that....


----------

